# Going under the knife



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well tomorrows the big day, the day I lose at least a pound! Sometime tomorrow I will be having laproscopic surgery and having my Gallbladder removed. It's been bothering me for about a month now and perhaps it was bothering me a lot longer without me realizing that was the problem. So if all goes well I'll be back posting over the weekend....otherwise...............  we'll just see.
See ya in a bit.


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Good Luck and I wish you a speedy recovery.
Let us know how it goes...
Frizbee


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Why are you getting your gallbladder removed? There are ways of removing stones WITHOUT removing the whole organ!

If you haven't already, please look into a gallstone/liver flush. There are countless testimonies online of people avoiding surgery by doing this. It involves a LOT of olive oil. There are even pictures online of people stones that they have expelled.

Please.. the doctor's solution is just to remove the organ, but why not postpone it just for a little while and try this first. Do it for yourself! If you aren't happy with the solutions, you can always get the surgery.

Article and Pictures

P.S. I'm not "against doctors and medicine," (Please don't dismiss it as that.) This is just something I have looked into. This is YOUR gallbladder and they don't have to take it away from you!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

chrose,
did you try accupuncture? worked for me. really well. also changed my diet a lot - low fat, lot of beets, applesauce, yogurt, olive oil and lemon juice. i really did not want the surgery as i have a lot of bad reactions to drugs, so i chose to go the more non-invasive route. it took a little while to clear up but i still have all my internal organs  
any questions feel free to pm me.
i hear you might have a lot of pain from the gas after the surgery, so just be aware of this.
either way, good luck and have a speedy recovery,
kat


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

XOXOXO Chrose,XOXOXO

Thinking of ya buddy.

BTW, What do you serve with gallbladder? A Nice Chianti!? :chef: 

Seriously, be well and a quick recovery.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

you're added to our small prayer list. If the script says 2 every 4 hrs. -- take 4 every 2 hrs.
panini


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Chrose:

I wish you well. And I want you recovered before the weekend. I'd miss your posts.

Let's get together and get drunk sometime.

Mark


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wishing you a speedy recovery! My mom had this some time ago (she was quite a bit older  ) and she came through it like a champ. We'll look for your post soon!

Mezz


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

The laproscopic version seems like a piece of cake compared to the previous, more invasive method. I'll be on the lookout for your painkiller-induced posts! Good luck, chrose! I'll be sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've had gallbladder problems in the past and they are NOT pleasant......good luck! Hopefully this will remedy your medical issues.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Good luch chrose and speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks for the good wishes and advice everyone. I'm about to head out shortly to the hospital. I know there are other methods besides cut and snip, and you all are not the only ones to tell me that, but I choose to go this route. I figure since I now have an AICD in my chest, the removal of the Gallbladder should even things back up  
MarkV, I like the idea of getting drunk, I'll save some pain pills so we can save a few bucks  BTW where in NJ are you?
Panini, great advice! In fact I went through the 70's using that as my mantra :bounce: Mich, I'll type something incoherent just for you! (I hope you'll notice the difference). Kat I'm sorry you've had bad reactions to drugs. Perhaps you just weren't using the right ones   
And CC considering my formal French cuisine background you should know I would be serving "Gallbladder en Vessie" with a nice Petrus :lips: 
Thanks to you all, I do hope to catch up with you shortly! :chef:


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Chrose:

I live in Parsippany, NJ. It's northern, central NJ.

http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?ad...w=1&name=&qty=

Can I come to that dinner with the Petrus? You can keep the gall bladder but I would definitely have some of the Petrus.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Mark


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey man, good luck. Good luck good luck.

One more time, good luck.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

chrose,
hope everything went all right. and it wasn't those drugs that i had a problem with!!!  i swear it's old age catching up on us and giving us a royal payback for all that we may have done for fun when we were younger. at least for me!!!! 
and for those of you still enjoying gallbladder problems - stay away from - peppermint, chocolate, deep-fried anything and ginger. they can really aggravate the condition.
kat


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"En Vessie" ? You charlatan.

Grand Mere would be so much more sublime.

MarkV and Chrose, I can supply the Petrus (82)  

Get well fast my friend so we can get :beer:


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Cape Chef:

You have the 1982 Chateau Petrus????!!!!!

Mark


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

So I see you're OK?

Does this mean no more beer?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Yes.

82,85,86,some 88 and 89 Bordeaux with Petrus sprinkled in 71,78,82 and 85


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I bet you get a big smile just standing there looking at your collection. I would.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

The crown jewel of my small, (50 bottle) collection is the 1986 Chateau Latour.

Latour is my favorite Bordeaux.

Mark


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Chrose,
So how are you doing?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well thanks for asking Emily. I am doing better everyday. The soreness is dissipating and the stitches are almost gone. It doesn't hurt so much when I cough or sneeze now either! It will still be a couple of weeks before everything is healed so we'll see. What the long term benefits will be remain to be seen as well. For the next 2-3 months pizza and fried foods are out. So I am using this as an opportunity to clean up my act again and drop a few lbs. So I hope to be lean and mean by the end of the summer and ready to have a slice of 'zza


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Why are pizza and fried foods out?

Mark


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mark, the gall bladder stores bile, which has a big role in the digestive system's handling of fats and other materials. Since pizza and fried foods are high in fat, they would make Chrose very sick if he eats them now since he doesn't have a gall bladder to store quantities of bile. Some people are able to resume eating fats after a time, but some aren't. 

Chrose, I hope you will be able to enjoy your favorite pizza soon!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks for the explanation Mezz  My favorite pizza will have to change, extra cheese and Pepperoni will have to be a thing of the past. Not that I won't indulge in the occasional piece opf Pepperoni that's for sure! But this year I am going to start grilling my pizzas and using many other toppings that will do quite fine!


----------

